# Why God Why! (Megasquirt Enquire)



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

looking for some help with my tune. The car under acceleration sputters and looses power for some reason. Has terrible power across the board. Ve table or something must be way off. Any takers? I was using auto tune for ve as well. Made little difference..I must be way off? 

I checked plugs. Bought new nkg iridium plugs gapped at .25. Check coil, distributor and wires...grrrr 


http://www.2shared.com/file/08mZADsw/CurrentTune.html 

my full tune file as of today..ve looks wayyyyyyy off. 

car: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5524513-**16vt-Cabriolet-Classic-Budget-Build**


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Made some adjustments to the table. Look better now. Here is a screen shot. Removed the acell enrichment that was set way to high I think causing the hicupping or so says the Ms manual. So I put it too 2500 kpa/s so I won't ever kick in. They said to tune ve to near perfection before using the inrichments. Test number 3 tomoro!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I recommend using Tuner Studio for your tuning. It works much better and faster.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> I recommend using Tuner Studio for your tuning. It works much better and faster.


 I am currently using tuner studio.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What does your AFR Target table look like?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> What does your AFR Target table look like?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

HAve you looked here http://spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml for tables to start with. Your spark table looks a little aggressive to me. But, I could be wrong, as I do not have any boosted cars.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't it all haha


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Drop your AFR target to


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

troze1200 said:


> Drop your AFR target to


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

My new tables..PS don't mind the ve table past 1500rpm..its off 


















Thoughts?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

data log..check it out. Its unbelievable...can anyone tell me why its bucking from the datalog? 

http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333917001ggg.msl.html


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I still think you have too much ign timing in the lower cells. You should be able to idle w/ 6* adv, you may need to add more air(TB bypass screw/idle air valve). Hve you looked at the link I posted?


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

Turn off knock control to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Stangy said:


> My new tables..PS don't mind the ve table past 1500rpm..its off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AFR table is still very rich IMO. It's safe, but you're not going to make all the power you can. 

Have you checked the basics like making sure commanded timing and actual timing are the same? 

Also your timing table doesn't look spectacular. You should be able to run at least 30* at 100kpa and 3000rpms and up. And once you are in boost, I'd pull the timing a little more agressively. 

One last thing, although in gerneral it's a good idea to do initial tuning with AE off, you don't need to when using VEAnalyze Live. It's got filters built in that automatically disregard AE.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> AFR table is still very rich IMO. It's safe, but you're not going to make all the power you can.
> 
> Have you checked the basics like making sure commanded timing and actual timing are the same?
> 
> ...


 . I was all over the place while tuning so I changed up my afr table to correct levels for cruise and idle plus I leaned it out.. to start from something workable I downloaded the msq file from spitfire efi..there 2.0 16v16v Turbo file. I will be trying it tomoro!


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

Stangy said:


> . I was all over the place while tuning so I changed up my afr table to correct levels for cruise and idle plus I leaned it out.. to start from something workable I downloaded the msq file from spitfire efi..there 2.0 16v16v Turbo file. I will be trying it tomoro!


 A good start. also turn off knock control to check if it's causing the bucking. Based on your logs, it looks to be the culprit.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

cdn20VALVE said:


> A good start. also turn off knock control to check if it's causing the bucking. Based on your logs, it looks to be the culprit.


 Its off! Ill have to wait and see if the msq files from spitfire fix the bucking!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Its off! Ill have to wait and see if the msq files from spitfire fix the bucking!


 Those msq files are meant to be a starting point, as your motor is diff than that one, meaning you will have to adapt those maps to your application. More specifically, I would adapt the spark map to your setup and have TS tune the VE table.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Those msq files are meant to be a starting point, as your motor is diff than that one, meaning you will have to adapt those maps to your application. More specifically, I would adapt the spark map to your setup and have TS tune the VE table.


 That's the plan!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Got the car drivable under 100kpa. Found out why it was bucking..all the maps i used as base were for injectors which were much smaller than mine. Use VE Analyzer and found that it was dropping my needs fuel a lot under 100kpa- used the VE changes i saw to readjust the map past 3000rpm which is where it would buck. It was bucking because my fuel went from 77 to 90 ish...way to big and inconsistent. The mixtures were way to rich. Made the proper adjustments and going for drive #2 tonight. 

Thanks for the help guys. I will post my new (working maps) tonight.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Any advice? 

Mother fuucker..anything over 3000rpm no matter what is changed on the ve map it bucks, shakes ,kickes and backfires. I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT. If I let off the gas fully then begin to accell it just shakes...if I wait until it falls to 2000rpm then gas it is fine until 3000 then hits a wall


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333917001ggg.msl.html 

Datalog..afr goes crazy but no reason it should. Brutal


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Base maps are just that, base maps or better described as beginning maps, you still have to tune the whole map. Set the VE Analyzer to "easy" and drive it around and rough it in then go to the next harder step and so on.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Update. New and improved maps. All looks/IV been told looks in the right place. 



























Thoughts? 

More info. 
62ln injectors hi emp 
1 squirt simultaneous 
inj opening ting 1ms 
250kpa map 
Wideband lc1 
Map based ae at 300kpa/s at 0.2 accel time


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

On my datalog my ego way going crazy.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stangy said:


> On my datalog my ego way going crazy.


 How is your LC1 programmed? What is it's voltage range and is 2.509vdc really 14.7afr?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Innovate Motorsport lc1. Set at 10-20 afr @ 0-5v


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> How is your LC1 programmed? What is it's voltage range and is 2.509vdc really 14.7afr?


 And yes 2.5v=14.7afr


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I still can't believe you need 20* of adv to idle this motor. I think that left side of the timing map is way off.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> I still can't believe you need 20* of adv to idle this motor. I think that left side of the timing map is way off.


 It idles at 1100-1200rpm. Sport cams. The first column means nadda.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Would a boost leak cause extreme bucking? I wouldent think so, it would just reduce psi in boost and cause a lag in power over the powerband no?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If the first column is useless, delete it and remake the y axis to make better use of your tune. Those bins are editable and you can change them to suit your tune. With a good tune (and that starts with idle) "sport cam" should be able to idle decently. Our 1.8 16V on ITB's w/ 288* cams idled around 1000rpm and w/ around 6-8* of adv(I'll check the tune and correct if needed). 

How far up the x axis will your boost go? If not to 200Kpa, rescale that also, the better your maps match the motors capabilities, the better your tune and the better the motor will run.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

i am at 8.7psi so roughly 160-165kpa max.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Stangy said:


> Would a boost leak cause extreme bucking?


 no 


others have asked, but i didnt see it answered so ill ask - is your commanded timing matching actual timing? how have you verified this? i think this is the most likely culprit if youre just hitting a wall at 3k no matter what you change... 


id also turn off your closed loop AFR stuff while youre still tuning.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> no
> 
> 
> others have asked, but i didnt see it answered so ill ask - is your commanded timing matching actual timing? how have you verified this? i think this is the most likely culprit if youre just hitting a wall at 3k no matter what you change...
> ...


 my motor is timed to -6deg before TDC. Unfortunatly for soem reason i cannot see under basic setup my option for "more ignition setting" to see what my command timing is. Thie ris no command timing option under my "basic setup" drop down. Is thier another way for me to set this? 

Also Under tools. I do not have a trigger wizzard under my tools drop down. so i cant varify that my ignition offset angle is equal to my command timing. 

instructions below.. 
http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/base_timing_how_to.htm 

However these are for Ms2- i have ms1 v.2.2. Where would i go to check command timing/ignition offset?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Command timing is the timing for what bin the motor is in, so if you are in a bin that ha 10* in it, with a timing light you verify that it is actually at 10*. You basically have to sync the timing, so with the MS not using the table and set for 0*, you time the motor for 0*, then you turn the spark table back on.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Command timing is the timing for what bin the motor is in, so if you are in a bin that ha 10* in it, with a timing light you verify that it is actually at 10*. You basically have to sync the timing, so with the MS not using the table and set for 0*, you time the motor for 0*, then you turn the spark table back on.


 Not sure I follow. My car is at -6 timing, has always been. Can I not just turn off (use table) turn fixed timing to 6- burn. Then switch back to "use table" at that value? If so under what drop down can I do this in TS?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Stangy said:


> Not sure I follow. My car is at -6 timing, has always been. Can I not just turn off (use table) turn fixed timing to 6- burn. Then switch back to "use table" at that value? If so under what drop down can I do this in TS?


 I would then simply verify that my timing in my table at idle (10) equals what my engine timing is at with a light. Both should read 10 if correct...done and done? Or am I off?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Under the "spark" menu is "Spark Settings", on there near the bottom is a setting called "Fixed Angle (-10= use map)(Deg)". If that is set to anything other than "-10", that is what your timing will be AT ALL TIMES. If you set that to "-10", MS will use the values in the spark table. 

So, to sync timing, you set that to say "6" and set the dizzy so that the 6*BTDC mark on the FW lines up with the pointer. Then you change the setting to "-10" and now you are synced and MS is running timing from the table. 

Edited for correctness.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

or if youre lazy you can highlight your idle cells and throw 6s in there :laugh:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Under the "spark" menu is "Spark Settings", on there near the bottom is a setting called "Fixed Angle (-10= use map)(Deg)". If that is set to anything other than "-10", that is what your timing will be AT ALL TIMES. If you set that to "-10", MS will use the values in the spark table.
> 
> So, to sync timing, you set that to say "-6" and set the dizzy so that the 6*BTDC mark on the FW lines up with the pointer. Then you change the setting to "-10" and now you are synced and MS is running timing from the table.


 Its at-10 in that spark setting drop down..SO 

Go to spark........spark setting.....change -10 to -6...burn. then in same table switch back to -10" and I burn..correct? This way my fixed is now -6 like my engine and the box now has -10 so it will use my map again..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No -10 is "use timing table," -6 would be 6atdc, you want 6btdc so type in 6 (or 0, or 10) anything convenient to use a timing light.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> No -10 is "use timing table," -6 would be 6atdc, you want 6btdc so type in 6 (or 0, or 10) anything convenient to use a timing light.


 So 6 will be on the box now...won't it negate the map if I leave this? 

My engine timing is -6btdc not 6atdc


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

hes just saying dont use the "-" sign, i missed that in the earlier posts - at work not paying enough attention to the posts  


if you have an adjustable light you can set your light to 10deg or whatever else you type in there, and shoot it at the TDC mark. 
if you dont have an adjustable light type in 6 and shoot for the timing mark on the flywheel


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> hes just saying dont use the "-" sign, i missed that in the earlier posts - at work not paying enough attention to the posts
> 
> 
> if you have an adjustable light you can set your light to 10deg or whatever else you type in there, and shoot it at the TDC mark.
> if you dont have an adjustable light type in 6 and shoot for the timing mark on the flywheel


 The car is already at -6btdc. Do i wana time it for 6atdc?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Stangy said:


> The car is already at -6btdc. Do i wana time it for 6atdc?


 why am i re checking the timing...this was done yesterday. the car is at 6dbtdc!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

This is getting confusing...back to basics here 

1- I know my cars engine is at 6 degrees BEFORE top dead centre (confirmed with light already) 

So..i shall do the following. 



Go into spark settings... 

Change the -10 to a 6 (not a negative) 

Burn 

change the 6 back to -10 and burn. or do i leave the 6 in that box?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Change -10 to 6, burn 
Verify with timing light when set to 6, you see the 6deg mark on the crank 
Change back from 6 to -10 (use table), burn 

Make sure the timing values in your main ignition table are not negative, the numbers listed are advance (deg btdc).


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Change -10 to 6, burn
> Verify with timing light when set to 6, you see the 6deg mark on the crank
> Change back from 6 to -10 (use table), burn
> 
> Make sure the timing values in your main ignition table are not negative, the numbers listed are advance (deg btdc).












no negatives! If the car is already set to 6dbtdc why would i need to check? Would this just be to DOUBLE check?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stangy said:


> If the car is already set to 6dbtdc why would i need to check? Would this just be to DOUBLE check?


 Yes, to double check, you seem to have a problem at a specific rpm, and eliminating specific variables will help to resolve the issue.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Yes, to double check, you seem to have a problem at a specific rpm, and eliminating specific variables will help to resolve the issue.


 Will do. Would it suffice to simply check it at idle..i would not have to check it at certain rpm would i? 

Also if this resolves my bucking im sending everyone who helped a special gift haha


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

just to be clear. Having the box set to -10 (with the engine at 6 without burning this value) would send the engine into super crazy mode, PROBOBLY causing some or all of my issues?:heart: 
I actually think i changed this value a short time ago to -6 burned it and then changed it back to -10...thus causing major screw ups.  

I hope i dont have bent valves or perm damage...sigh


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

This changes nothing mechanical, so no bent valves are possible. You just need to check this at idle. I would suggest "6", burn, then adjust dizzy (if needed) so that the 6*BTDC mark is lined up, then enter "-10", burn and you are synced and on the table. 


I just downloaded and looked at the spark table from SpitfreEFI and looking at yours, I still think your spark map is WAY too aggressive, I don't see any reason for that much advance, that soon. And, remember, the lower kPa's are light load, so there is no good reason to have that much advance.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> This changes nothing mechanical, so no bent valves are possible. You just need to check this at idle. I would suggest "6", burn, then adjust dizzy (if needed) so that the 6*BTDC mark is lined up, then enter "-10", burn and you are synced and on the table.


 Thanks all!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I am not using a trigger wheel, i am using direct coil. Does this change anything?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Stangy said:


> I am not using a trigger wheel, i am using direct coil. Does this change anything?


Also..what is trigger angle?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nope, this all happens after any distro/wheel decoder front end in the code.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

have you read the MegaManual? http://www.msextra.com/doc/index.html#ms1


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> have you read the MegaManual? http://www.msextra.com/doc/index.html#ms1


yes..frusteration had set in! i am going to re read again and make notes.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Well..the timing change reduced backfires to almost zip. Bit smoother but still BUCKS LIKE A HORSE! won't go past 3000, shutters if I let gas off then try to accel slowly back up. Will only let me accell smoothly when my rpm goes back down near 2000rpm. Made a datalog ill post it in 10min


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Stangy said:


> Well..the timing change reduced backfires to almost zip. Bit smoother but still BUCKS LIKE A HORSE! won't go past 3000, shutters if I let gas off then try to accel slowly back up. Will only let me accell smoothly when my rpm goes back down near 2000rpm. Made a datalog ill post it in 10min


http://www.filefactory.com/file/4etuesuop1od/n/gggggggggg_msl

maybe its mechanical? but makes no sense. car was a beast and running 110% before going forced induction


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Load the Spitfire timing map. See if that helps. Before you went FI, what management were you using?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Load the Spitfire timing map. See if that helps. Before you went FI, what management were you using?


that datalog is with the spitfire ve map.  and i already tried the spitefire timing..no dif

i was using the same ms system. car made 160whp. now it bucks like micheal j fox on coke:snowcool:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

With the same timing settings below 100kPa?

Is this motor on stock compression? And at what manifold pressure are you at when the bucking starts?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

i just re burned the spitfire efi timing table and ve table. keeping my afr table. got rid of open loop as well. the spitfire msq can be found http://spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml at that link. I have the 1.9L turbo maps.

knowing my luck it wont change a thing.eace:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> With the same timing settings below 100kPa?
> 
> Is this motor on stock compression? And at what manifold pressure are you at when the bucking starts?


Motor was decked when rebuilt. But it was decked very slightly so it is pretty much stock compression. It is bored one size up and was rebuilt maybe 40000km ago.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Using the Spitfire Spark map is good, you should keep your VE table, as there will be less to tune. A dif spark table will change the VE some, but not as much as using the other table.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Motor was decked when rebuilt. But it was decked very slightly so it is pretty much stock compression.


An NA motor would not like the spark table you have, 50* timing advance is too much, unless you are running rocket fuel.... What did the spark map look like when the motor was NA? That is how it should be below 90-95 kPa, and you are going to have to be very careful with timing when in boost with a stock CR. Even with only 8-9#'s boost.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> An NA motor would not like the spark table you have, 50* timing advance is too much, unless you are running rocket fuel.... What did the spark map look like when the motor was NA? That is how it should be below 90-95 kPa, and you are going to have to be very careful with timing when in boost with a stock CR. Even with only 8-9#'s boost.


i have made the decision to take it to a prefessional tuner before i make something go bang. i have tried for weeks, tried several dozen changes..a million ve, spark and afr setting. Nothing helped. time for a pro to take a stab at it.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

quick question. Under basic settings and ignition options/settings..what should my figures look like?

spark mode
trigger angle
angle between main and return
oddfire small angle
use cam signal if available (on or off?)
skip pulses
ignition input capture
spark outputnumber of coils

thanks

andrew :laugh:


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you thought about sending your ms to Paul kpt tuning just to make sure it is workimg right? I sent him mine when I bought it second hand off of craigslist he checked it set it up correctly to run my car with a base map and I have had zero issues other than my wideband messing things up because it was not grounded correctly. I switched off the wideband in ms and the car rums great now manually tuning it. I just have not had time to wire the ground up with the ms grounds but since my cars runs so good now I am not in a hurry.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Post up your msq, it's easier.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Will do tonight


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee45kspblt5/n/CurrentTune_msq

my msg above. made the spark table less agressive. new ve map. afr are consistant. to me it looks like a great start..i have not tried it on the car yet..before i do, does anybody see any issues with the msq? 

the bucking is killing me..again

62lb high imp injectors
8.7psi
2.0 16v 9a stock comp
autotech sport cams


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Other than the coolant temp for the EGO correction being at 64*F, but that is set to o%(switch off). Just go easy with the throttle and let the VEA do it's job.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Will give it a go tomoro. If its still acting up after the analyser does its thing what type of mechanical things should I check..what comes to mind is

Plugs-they are new and gapped at. 25 (ngk iridium)
distributor wires- new as of last summer
fuel filter- new
CIS fuel pump- its new
Massive boost leak

Anything else?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe a fried ignition coil?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Maybe a fried ignition coil?


If it were that, why is it running at all?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> If it were that, why is it running at all?


Running.idles nice.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I must've missed it somewhere, but how are you triggering the coil?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

OEM distributor


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

nope, that is your rpm/timing signal to MS. What actually fires the coil?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> nope, that is your rpm/timing signal to MS. What actually fires the coil?


No idea haha


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

What are the usual options. Thia might help me out


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Transistor in Q16, 7 pin icm, etc


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

How would I find out? No idea


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Look in engine compartment for VW ICM(Ignition Control module), pop the lid on MS and see if Q16 is installed...


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Look in engine compartment for VW ICM(Ignition Control module), pop the lid on MS and see if Q16 is installed...


It uses vw icm for ignition drive. Confirmed by previous owner/under hood check. Used ign driver. Its not a Ms hardware issue..car would not start if it was. Ms wiring and hardware did not change from pre forced Ind.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your Dwell settings for the VW ICM should be :

"Dwell Control" = Fixed Duty
"Use:Spark Output Duty Cycle" = 50% Duty Cycle

http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/MS_Extra_Ignition_Hardware_Manual.htm#boschsetts


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Your Dwell settings for the VW ICM should be :
> 
> "Dwell Control" = Fixed Duty
> "Use:Spark Output Duty Cycle" = 50% Duty Cycle
> ...


Thanks! Ill make those changes and see what happens.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That will be a huge difference.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> That will be a huge difference.


Fingers crossed! I am not near my comp was the msq I posted way off in that area?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

yes.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Changed it now the car won't start..what do I have to change in my ve and spark table to reflect the dwell change?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Starts great at the old dwell setting. At 50% fixed duty nada


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nothing resync the timing.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

The spark output inverted was also off in my n/a msq. Also cranking timing was on trigger return as well on my n/a msq. Should I put these back to my n/a setting?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, why would they change if none of the hardware changed?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Th car is allliveeee! Mohaha. Thanks everyone who helped. Turns out I needed to switch all dwell settings to my n/a set up...I'm an idiot. No traction in any gear makes me happy and sad..alot of ve alalyser to follow!

Thank u all!!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

:heart:


----------

